# Squirrels



## robertBny (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I have a warehouse with an upstairs storage area and I seem to have been invaded with a squirrel(s). He is entering the building at night and living inside. The question I have is should I be worried about being attacked (especially if it makes babies) and what are your tips for removal. I know where he enters the building because I observed this one day. If I seal this area will he still try and enter from a new location? Thnx


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Poor excuse for not repairing where there getting in. Rabies, chewing the wiring, chewing on your stored stuff, time for them to go.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

robertBny said:


> Hey guys. I have a warehouse with an upstairs storage area and I seem to have been invaded with a squirrel(s). He is entering the building at night and living inside. The question I have is should I be worried about being attacked (especially if it makes babies) and what are your tips for removal. I know where he enters the building because I observed this one day. If I seal this area will he still try and enter from a new location? Thnx


you mean like this?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I recommend a well-placed BB.

Also, I'm told squirrel meat makes a tasty stew....


----------



## robertBny (Dec 6, 2011)

chrisn said:


> you mean like this?


hahaha that is exactly how i was picturing him!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Could be this guy


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Use a Trap with peanutbutter and bird seed. http://www.havahart.com/store/live-animal-traps/0745


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Put out some D-con rat baits,...

And fix yer building...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

He or she is probably not alone. Once squirrels get in the habit of visiting it is hard to get them to leave. Unlikely you would get bit or rabies but they can do a lot of damage. Every year in Central Illinois where they were brought in---with no predators---to beautify the UofI campus they do in 20 or more car wiring harnesses.

I had a trapper get rid of those in my attic and then repaired all the ingress and egress points. They would scury along the gutters and chew another way in. The last time I dealt with them I called an exterminator who came out and sprayed the attic with "Essence of Fox" or something. It was odorless as far as I could tell but the little critters could not get out fast enough. Again I repaired all the in/out points. I never talked with new owners so do not know how long it lasted. 

Don't waste your money on spray foam for the repairs. Do them right with new wood and even mesh or flashing if you have to. They will chew right the foam patches.

And D-Con or similar poisons may work but the things will bloat up and then rot in your attic. This can be unpleasant smelling and it kind of gets to you when you pull a ceiling tile and a dead, shriveled up one falls on your head or into your paint bucket.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> He or she is probably not alone. Once squirrels get in the habit of visiting it is hard to get them to leave. Unlikely you would get bit or rabies but they can do a lot of damage. Every year in Central Illinois where they were brought in---with no predators---to beautify the UofI campus they do in 20 or more car wiring harnesses.
> 
> I had a trapper get rid of those in my attic and then repaired all the ingress and egress points. They would scury along the gutters and chew another way in. The last time I dealt with them I called an exterminator who came out and sprayed the attic with "Essence of Fox" or something. It was odorless as far as I could tell but the little critters could not get out fast enough. Again I repaired all the in/out points. I never talked with new owners so do not know how long it lasted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

chrisn said:


> sdsester said:
> 
> 
> > He or she is probably not alone. Once squirrels get in the habit of visiting it is hard to get them to leave. Unlikely you would get bit or rabies but they can do a lot of damage. Every year in Central Illinois where they were brought in---with no predators---to beautify the UofI campus they do in 20 or more car wiring harnesses.
> ...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Put one of these squirrel launchers somewhere that he will notice when he comes and goes:

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...9248l0l9545l26l22l0l6l6l0l226l2338l5.8.3l16l0


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Animal cruelty is not cool, man.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree totally. I think many/most of the squirrels in these "walked away" from the experiences chastened but unharmed. More humane to use the Have-a hart trap... but not as entertaining.



Jay 78 said:


> Animal cruelty is not cool, man.


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

My new home is FULL of half eaten walnut shells in the attic and walls. The neighbor told me he used to trap squirrels in the attic for the old lady all the time. Fortunately it looks like they had enough walnuts to eat that they didn't disturb anything else. I'll be cutting back the trees from the house in the spring.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Also make sure they don't get any desert, they need to finish their meal first. LOL


----------

